# Model 3 pictures (No More Updating)



## Jaspal (Apr 12, 2016)

Hello Members,

I wanted to share Model 3 pictures gathered from various sources. I would like all of us to upload HD or never before seen/good pictures under this thread. Enjoy! I will post more as time goes on.

Thanks,
Jaspal


----------



## Jaspal (Apr 12, 2016)

Set 2


----------



## Jaspal (Apr 12, 2016)

Set 3


----------



## Jaspal (Apr 12, 2016)

Set 4


----------



## Jaspal (Apr 12, 2016)

Set 5


----------



## teslaliving (Apr 2, 2016)

I noticed one thing new in the pics, it seems Tesla finally learned a lesson on the headrests and made the middle rear one shorter. In the current S the middle seat headrest pretty much negates the reason for a rear view mirror. 

My "classic" S has short headrests for all 3 rear positions and the visibility is fine. I find the headrests in the newer S's to be a real pain for visibility (and no, the camera is not a good substitute to me).


----------



## Jaspal (Apr 12, 2016)

teslaliving said:


> I noticed one thing new in the pics, it seems Tesla finally learned a lesson on the headrests and made the middle rear one shorter. In the current S the middle seat headrest pretty much negates the reason for a rear view mirror.
> 
> My "classic" S has short headrests for all 3 rear positions and the visibility is fine. I find the headrests in the newer S's to be a real pain for visibility (and no, the camera is not a good substitute to me).


Yeah, it seems very intising that tesla is actually listening to critiques of the vehicle. I've heard of this before that the model s seats were blocking the view.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Are the headrests removable? The rear headrests on the Leaf also block my view. I used to remove them until I needed to carry passengers. Nowadays, I just leave the rear seat folded down until I need to carry passengers. The only bad part is that those rear seats help deaden road noise emanating from the rear wheel wells.


----------



## teslaliving (Apr 2, 2016)

garsh said:


> Are the headrests removable? The rear headrests on the Leaf also block my view. I used to remove them until I needed to carry passengers. Nowadays, I just leave the rear seat folded down until I need to carry passengers. The only bad part is that those rear seats help deaden road noise emanating from the rear wheel wells.


In all the current Tesla's (dunno on Roadster) the headrests are not removable. The S they're all static (and large), the X the rears are static (flip down for folding on row 3 only), the fronts auto-slide up/down slightly based on your seat position. If you want to adjust headrests, Tesla isn't the car for you. Someone over there has a thing about adjustable headrests.


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

Folks, we have a section for media already (see top), why is this being posted here? Comments can be made in the media section without filling up the threads with picture posts.

Think of the poor folks on mobile devices eating up their bandwidth with tons of embedded pictures....

Thanks


----------

